# Topics > Games > Video games >  AI:MMO, educational gaming platform, Ocado Technology, Hatfield, Hertfordshire

## Airicist

Developer - Ocado Technology

----------


## Airicist

Introducing AI:MMO, the new game from Code for Life

Published on May 22, 2018




> Ocado Technology is announcing AI:MMO, a new educational platform designed to empower secondary school students in the UK and worldwide to study algorithm design and smart optimization strategies while playing a massively multiplayer online (MMO) game. 
> 
> AI:MMO is part of Code for Life, a non-profit initiative that delivers free, open source games and teaching materials that help students learn computing.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Ocado unveils AI game for schools"

by Ben Sillitoe
May 22, 2018

----------


## Scoville

I feel like game designers of games like AI:MMO don't know good game design. The educational side of it is impressive, but the game also needs entertaining mechanics to keep the kids interested and engaged.

----------

